# Unable to configure gamepad in Need for Speed Underground 2 - plz help!!!!



## FuzzyWuzzy (Jan 24, 2004)

When I go to gameplay config controls, it only has the keyboard but when I toggle to any other devices it doesnt even have an option for my gamepad. But windows reconizes the gamepad just fine and it works fine. Just cant config it. Is it something with the game itself or the gamepad. Cause I dont know if I should return the pad or what. I have a MadCatz PC Con USB Controller


----------



## richardp17 (Dec 30, 2004)

I am also having the same problem with the same gamepad. I also have a madcatz USB gamepad.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I'd return it and either get a sidewinder or a gravis. I use sidewinders at this point but I've had some gravis gamepads that were really good ones. Sidewinders seem to take more abuse IMO. I have beat these to death and they still work fine.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

P.S. Sidewinders are plug and play.


----------



## FuzzyWuzzy (Jan 24, 2004)

**** i think this mad catz gamepad is a piece of SIHT!!!!!! i cant config my controls in any racing game and it makes it freeze! wtf!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

You are right.

Sidewinder or Gravis is the way to go. Sidewinder is $19.99 at Walmart. It is my pick for pure simplicity. Plug it in and it works.


----------

